# Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???



## jero (14. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

unsere Teichgrube (11mx9m) ist nun fertig, am WE kommt die Folie rein...

Ich habe mir folgenden Aufbau überlegt:

Erste Schicht Sand, dann Vlies (500gr./m²), dann PVC-Folie (1mm), rüberder Folie nochmal Vlies (350gr./m²; dieVerbundmatte ist mir zu teuer).

Nun meine Frage:
Das über der Folie liegende Vlies möchte ich mörteln. Jedoch stelle ich mir die Frage ob die Betonschicht -wenn man anschließend das Wasser einlässt- reist. Ich kann mir auch beim genauesten Arbeiten einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die Folie sich nicht noch weiter setzt...

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht? Habt Ihr auch 2 Schichten Mötel aufgebracht? Wie stark soll die Mörtelschicht sein? Habt Ihr Trasszement verwendet?

Dankeeeee für die Tipps. Werde nach Folienverlegung mal ein Bild einstellen *stolzsei*


----------



## Teicher (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???*

Hallo, schau mal bei www.naturagart.de nach.  Die haben 'ne anleitung die zeigt wie man den Mörtel ansetzt und sonst zu verarbeiten  ist. So u. soviel teile sand auf so u. soviel Zement usw.  Die bieten sogar Pigmenten um den Zement zu Färben an.  Du kannst dir einen Katalog KOSTENLOS schicken lassen.
Na ja,  jedenfalls viel spass, Tschüss----Jimmy


----------



## sternhausen (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???*

Hi jero

Deine Idee wird auf lange Sicht nicht funktionieren.
So kannst du das Vlies nicht dauerhaft mit der Folie verbinden und auch der Mörtel wird auf Dauer keine Bindung mit Vlies eingehen.
Risse sind noch das kleinste Problem, aber ich fürchte (habe es schon selbst gesehen), dass dir der Mörtel mit der Zeit auch abplatzen wird.
NG hat ja bestimmt nicht aus Jux und Tollerei die Verbundmatte entwickelt.
So hat die Verbundmatte unter anderem ein Trägermaterial, das man diese eben mit einem speziellem Kleber (ähnlich Quellschweißmittel) an der Folie dauerhaft befestigen kann und die Fasern sind besonders locker verwoben, so dass diese auch eine dauerhafte Bindung mit dem Mörtel eingehen.
Die lockeren Faser sind auch der Grund warum man eine Verbundmatte nicht unvemörtelt in  den Teich geben sollte, da sich diese mit der Zeit auswaschen würden und so mit der Zeit jede Pumpe erwürgen würden.
Aber für den unveputzten Zweck gibt es ja dann wieder die Ufermatte.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???*

Hallo "Jero",
vor der Mörtelfrage erst mal die: Wasser einlassen vor Vlies auf Folie legen hast Du nicht geschrieben, aber hoffentlich vor?
Das kostet zwar Zeit, ist aber nötig, um die Folie "in die Ecken" zu drücken.
Warum Reinard von Mörtel auf Vlies abrät, weiß ich nicht - es sollte gehen, auch wenn die dicke Verbundmatte besser ist. Auf Trasszement basierter Mörtel ist weniger alkalisch, und kann nicht "ausgelaugt" werden - ist also ideal für den Wasserbau. Leider härtet das Material nur sehr langsam aus...
Andersrum geht's sicherlich auch, aber mit mehr "Nachbehandlung" für's Wasser. Beide Mörtel werden reißen, aber vom "Abbröckeln" habe ich hier noch nichts gelesen, kann mir das auch nicht so vorstellen.


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???*

hallo jero,

also das mit dem zement & vlies geht recht einfach
















ich habe sogar nur so dünnes unkrautschutzvlies + portland- / trasszement genommen  - vlies in die recht flüssige zementmischung einweichen + hinlegen (geht ganz gut wenn die vliesstücke ned so groß sind) . das ist fast so einfach wie im landschaftsbau auf ner spielzeugeisenbahn mit gipsbinden 

man sollte den zement gut 1 woche aushärten lassen bevor wasser reinkommt, da sonst der ph wert zu sehr steigt. ich hab das ganze nach ner woche mal kurz mit dem gartenschlauch abgespült und abgepumt ==> der ph wert war bei 7,6 nach dem einfüllen, nun hat er sich bei 7.2 eingependelt.

mit abbröckeln + so hab ich nix festgestellt, alles im grünen bereich 

für stärker beanspruchte flächen kann man auch billigen rasenteppich nehmen (vorher mal wässern)


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???*

hallo mitch

kann leider deine bilder nicht vergrößern....
könnte man  vlies+ trass zement auch in kombintion als abdichtung verwenden?
da mein bachlauf nicht wirklich dicht ist weil ich alte und neue folie  verbunden habe suche ich da noch nach einer alternative zum kompletten folientausch im biotop mit bachlauf....

gruß ulla


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???*

hallo ulla,

ich denke mit nur vlies+zement bekommt das nicht dicht. 

entweder folie drunter oder die mörtelschicht so richtig dick machen und mit dichtschlämme oder flüssigfolie abdichten  - aber ob das dann so richtig wasserdicht wird - wahrscheinlich eher nicht.

dieses  vlies+zement zeugs dient ja nur zum schutz / besserer optik - mehr solls meiner meinung ja auch ned machen.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichvlies über Folie mörteln, aber wie???*

Hallo Ulla,
probier' das lieber nicht! 
Du kannst zwar mit Dichtschlämme oder einem guten Zement/Sand-Verhältnis eine wassersperrende Schicht aufbauen, doch die liegt nur auf der Folie auf.
Selbst wenn das Waser nur darüber läuft:
Da diese Schicht spröde ist und brechen/reißen kann, ist Ärger vorprogrammiert.
Musst Du die Folie ersetzen, oder hast Du Löcher, die sich zukleben lassen?


----------

